# Has anyone washed there EDC light in the Washing Machine?



## mpett1 (Jan 17, 2015)

Has anyone washed there EDC light in the Washing Machine? I Just did..... Dont work anymore and I am tring to dry it out now


----------



## smooth2o (Jan 17, 2015)

Was it IPX8 rated?


----------



## mpett1 (Jan 17, 2015)

Hell no lol. It was just a cheapie Romisen light


----------



## bignc (Jan 17, 2015)

HDS been washed and still ok? check
Preon0 been washed and still ok? check (about 10 times)
Surefire E1B been washed and still ok? check
SF G2 with Malkoff been washed and still ok? I don't know. Some hole stole it from my luggage.

Hope your Romi dries out. That's a bonus for an inexpensive EDC I guess!


----------



## Norm (Jan 17, 2015)

It's quite a common occurrence.

Norm


----------



## Illum (Jan 17, 2015)

When I bought my 47 Mini ML it went in for a spin cycle and tumble dry accidentally. Came out fully functional, I was so happy about it I tossed it back in with the next load of laundry, dryer cycle, etc. The dryer didn't like it, but over the years all sorts of EDC lights have been tossed in. The last most dramatic incident happened to be a Surefire L4 that turned itself on. Mom thought the front loading dryer was opening a gate to another dimension.


----------



## dts71 (Jan 17, 2015)

I forgot my Fenix L0D in my pants and during the wash cycle the head was separated from the body. I have since discarded the battery but the flashlight is ok even though the anodizing got beaten up at the ends.

I have had the same mishap with a Jabara BT headset and it still works flawlessly a year after - talk about exceeding expectations!


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Charles L. (Jan 17, 2015)

Zebralight SC62d has been washed twice now. Works fine, just a bit cleaner.


----------



## OCD (Jan 17, 2015)

Maratac AAA stainless...I belive the tag says "wash cold only with like colors" (which I guess means cool white tints) and "line dry only".

But seriously, it went through the washer and found before getting dried and was no worse for wear.


----------



## jorn (Jan 18, 2015)

lights i have washed and dried the wrong way.

preon 1. No issues.

zebralight h51. light worked, but some water got into the tube via the cap.

liteflux lf2xt. this have been in the washer three times. No problems exept it's dinged up bad and now it got no ano left in front around the lense.

Maratac aaa cu. No problems.

Univex aaa. some droplets of water came in around the switch, but still worked like a champ.


----------



## Taz80 (Jan 18, 2015)

D25A clicky washed and dried with no problems, the head was tight.


----------



## bkb (Jan 18, 2015)

My D25a clicky has been through the washer & dryer twice now and still works fine. My wifes fault for not checking my pockets before doing laundry.


----------



## mpett1 (Jan 19, 2015)

My Romisen RC-B4 is OK. lol For a $10 light not bad..


----------



## Stream (Jan 19, 2015)

Not recently, but many years ago my Streamlight TL-3 (xenon) ended up in the washing machine (loaded with a pair of AW 17500 batteries), and completed a full cycle at 60c (140f). It still worked fine afterwards, and it didn't look like any moisture got inside. I took it apart and let it air dry, just in case.


----------



## tdog02 (Feb 20, 2015)

I have managed to do it twice to a streamlight microstream, it still works but it is embarassing.


----------



## Roger Sully (Feb 21, 2015)

My Nitecore Tube went thru a full wash cycle recently. Came out of it just fine!


----------



## desmobob (Feb 21, 2015)

My Fenix LOD has been through the wash at least twice that I can remember. No problems!

Same goes for the Nite Ize ZipLit zipper pull light on my winter coat. That one even went through the dryer once.


Take it easy,
Bob


----------



## Flying Turtle (Feb 21, 2015)

It's good to know the Tube can take such abuse. I'm surprised it made it. Think I might stick it in a baggie with some rice for awhile, just in case.

Geoff


----------



## JasonC8301 (Feb 23, 2015)

Washed and dried my SF E1b a few times in LOTC mode in a 5.11 pocket. Still edc it.


----------



## zipplet (Feb 24, 2015)

My nitecore smart PD D10 (one of the old ones from the original batches!) has been through the washing machine here just once. I EDC it at work and it sits in my coin pocket so it is easy to forget about it. It survived just fine - one reason might be that we don't use the dry cycle in the machine usually so it didn't get heated up. I took it apart - amazingly no water inside despite the piston - and carefully dried/relubed the light anyway just to be sure. I am still using it.

(Those of you who may be shocked about me leaving my EDC alone while at home should find happiness in knowing that I have plenty of lights littered around my small apartment, so I am never far away from a bright light :twothumbs)


----------



## bladesmith3 (Mar 1, 2015)

I have done it twice. my maratec works fine


----------



## HotWire (Mar 1, 2015)

My little Peak flashlight has been "washed" twice! Still a perfect little EDC light!


----------



## recDNA (Mar 1, 2015)

Leaving edc around? Me too I have about 5 flashlights next to my LazyBoy. Most are small though. Let's see Quark ti 2 x CR123A, Surefire 6P with XML, Nitecore EZ CR2, Surefire E1e with SingLED Nichia 219b, and a stock E2E ...oops 6. I have never washed a flashlight though. I'd worry more about the dryer than the washer though. BOOM.


----------



## Dave D (Mar 1, 2015)

I left my Zebralight SC52W in my jeans and it survived the wash without any ill effects.


----------



## R.W.D. (Mar 2, 2015)

Several lights of mine for years have gone through the washer and a couple of times even though the dryer. Usually a surefire but twice a maratac AAA, the first maratac tactical single AA some mini mag lights a solitaire List goes on.. Only about half of the list was from me the rest from girls over the years and more recently my son and his mom. 

I will say though none of them were ruined by it. One of the AAA maratacs even got water inside just dried it for two days and it worked fine for a couple more years before the chip contact wore out like all my maratacs -that are twistys-.


----------



## Cataract (Mar 3, 2015)

Quark 123 and Fenix PD20 have been through at least twice each. Did them some good too as they had been used while working with some nasty smelling chemicals.

The one that surprised me the most is my Photon light micro (IPX4 IIRC). It went through at least 4 times and was still working the same. I thought for sure I'd have to replace the battery, so I left it in to see how long it would last and it kept working for the rest of the normal life of the battery as far as I can tell. I found it twice (at least) inside the pant pocket out of the dryer and once or twice on the bottom of the washer after transfering my clothes to the dryer.


----------



## Torpedo (Mar 3, 2015)

My LD12 and EO5ss both recently went thru a wash cycle with no problems....around here the better question would be who hasn't washed their EDC.


----------



## campingnut (Mar 3, 2015)

My Quark AA went through both the washer and drier a few years ago. Still running strong.


----------



## gsxer (Mar 4, 2015)

I have washed and dried my Fenix E05 no problem.


----------



## Littlelantern (Mar 4, 2015)

My humble maglite solitaire was in my jacket pocket and survived the washing and spinning power of my Electrolux washing machine.


----------



## Ryp (Mar 4, 2015)

My Nitecore P12 went through the washer with its tailcap slightly unscrewed, works normally.


----------



## newbie66 (Mar 4, 2015)

None of my lights have gone through the washer. 

I am shocked to see what you all have done to your lights.


----------



## more_vampires (Mar 4, 2015)

newbie66 said:


> None of my lights have gone through the washer.
> 
> I am shocked to see what you all have done to your lights.



A light fell out of my pocket once and was run over by a garbage truck. I didn't do it! It's the garbage truck's fault! 

Total flashlight washings: 6 estimated. Number of washing machine flashlight leaks: 0. (So far.)


----------



## Roanqoan (Mar 4, 2015)

Illum said:


> When The last most dramatic incident happened to be a Surefire L4 that turned itself on. Mom thought the front loading dryer was opening a gate to another dimension.



Lol xD


----------



## Cataract (Mar 7, 2015)

Roanqoan said:


> Lol xD



, I missed that one!



newbie66 said:


> None of my lights have gone through the washer.
> 
> I am shocked to see what you all have done to your lights.



You just don't EDC enough lights, dude!


It doesn't quite count, but the Terralux I keep over the washer to look for lost socks fell into the empty washer several times. My commercial-grade Maytag has suffered no ill effect. My Terralux got out with only one small ding after so many falls. My ears should get tested, though.... 

The part that counts is that this washer will spin out boy and girls clothes apart from each other and none of the lights that have gone through an entire wash cycle, including with the extra rinse, have suffered from it. Yet, I get flashlights from clients that successfully unscrew the tailcap retainer ring by simply changing batteries... machines don't kill machines, people do.


----------



## hazza (Mar 7, 2015)

Fenix LD02 went through the washer in about it's 3rd week, no marks and no problems!


----------



## Charlie Mike (Mar 7, 2015)

ThruNight TN12 survived the wash twice with no problems.


----------



## Berneck1 (Mar 7, 2015)

No, because I EDC my EDC....never has a chance to make it to the laundry..haha


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Jiri (Nov 16, 2015)

Today I washed accidently my Olight S1 in the washing machine...  but it's working fine, no damage found  )) Just smells better now!


----------



## Father Azmodius (Nov 16, 2015)

I've dropped quite a few in manhole mud


----------



## Dr. Tweedbucket (Nov 16, 2015)

Well, the real question is, who here has accidently ironed their EDC ? :touche:


----------



## lightlover (Nov 16, 2015)

Illum said:


> *... Mom thought the front loading dryer was opening a gate to another dimension.*



Illum, another great CPF story!!


----------



## Timothybil (Nov 16, 2015)

Not since a Photon II many, many moons ago when the wife washed my pants without checking all the pockets. I just dried it off, reassembled it, and it worked fine.


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 16, 2015)

This would be a great Elzetta torture test.

Yessssss!!


----------



## ncgrass (Nov 17, 2015)

bykfixer said:


> This would be a great Elzetta torture test.
> 
> Yessssss!!



Not sure it would be worth your time... They're overbuilt those things. My ld09 survived an industrial wash and dryer cycle. I'm guessing elzetta's will be totally fine. 

But it's kinda fun torture testing so do it anyway!


----------



## RWT1405 (Nov 17, 2015)

More times then I care to talk about!


----------



## Flashy808 (Nov 17, 2015)

Oh wow all these stories and I thought that poor little tube going through the washer was a big case...

Good thread though.

Edit: Oh I have never had the pleasure of being able to wash my lights in the washer because I can't spare any !


----------



## NonSenCe (Nov 19, 2015)

lights thru washing cycle. yes. several. its almost like: if it havent gone thru the washingmachine atleast once by accident it really has not been my edc or user light. 

the ones i remember outright: Quark Taa. Few itp Eos. preon2 (i think 2 out of 4 have been there) Lummi Raw (few times as it was in my car keychain), DQG hobi and spy (same thing.. car keys or house keys), zebralight (h501 and sc52, probably atleast one more zebralight too.), fenix tk11, shiningbeam Lmini2. 

they all worked after the washing cycle. (most often only 40c temperature water)


----------



## ScottFree (Nov 19, 2015)

Zebralight H32 survived a wash


----------



## NoNotAgain (Nov 19, 2015)

Mini MagLights, too many to count, none worked after the cycle.

DQG Spy, once, made it to the dryer where it made all kinds of racket. It survived because of me lubing the o-ring religiously. 

Surefire 6P into the washer when I asked where my works pants were? Oh I put them in the wash. No leaks.


----------



## Cataract (Nov 24, 2015)

The one that keeps surprising me is the Photon Freedom... not nearly waterproof (IPX4 at best), yet it comes out of the dryer in functioning order. Even came out ON, still inside my pant pocket once, else I might have lost it in the clothes basket again the same day.


Dr. Tweedbucket said:


> Well, the real question is, who here has accidently ironed their EDC ? :touche:



Actually, it happened to me. The light (Q123 tactical) was still in a cargo pant pocket and I wanted to iron the flap to keep it from opening up when I walk. I immediately felt something was keeping me from moving the iron and took it out. It then rolled right under the iron, now in direct contact. The iron touched it for maybe a half second so it wasn't even hot. I gave it a sermon about not sabotaging my efforts to iron my pants and put it on the counter instead.


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 3, 2015)

If I don't stop carrying this....





in the watch pocket of my jeans...it'll be washed at some point.

Streamlight key mate.


----------



## mrg23 (Jan 19, 2016)

My maratec aa has been washed and dryed twice and works fine. My wifes maratac aa was not so lucky, I think she had the head backed off too far.


----------



## Alaric Darconville (Jan 20, 2016)

mrg23 said:


> My maratec aa has been washed and dryed twice and works fine. My wifes maratac aa was not so lucky, I think she had the head backed off too far.



My Maratac AAA has gone through a washing and part of a drying-- it made quite a racket in the dryer but I heard not a peep from the washing machine. My Olight S10 has been washed and put INTO the dryer-- the first clunk after the throwing the wad of wet clothes into the dryer spared it any heating action. Both went through without issue.

I also had a USB 3.0 flash drive that got washed and dried-- drive went through just fine despite all that issue. Whew!


----------



## NoNotAgain (Jan 21, 2016)

Alaric Darconville said:


> I also had a USB 3.0 flash drive that got washed and dried-- drive went through just fine despite all that issue. Whew!



If you're prone to leaving items in your pockets, get yourself the Corsair Survivor Stealth. Sealed aluminum tube with o-ring seal. Lube o-ring on receipt as they're dry.


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Jan 22, 2016)

I have never accidentally washed my EDC light.

Good thing too as most of my EDC lights are modded and aren't waterproof.


----------



## saypat (Jan 22, 2016)

I had an Apple MP3 player go thru the wash, bummer. I remembered a story about a photographer whose DSLR camera fell into the ocean :laughing: Take it out of salt water, put it into a bucket of freshwater. Do not turn it on!!! After it has been in fresh water for a while you need to get it DRY! He tied it to his windshield wipers and went for a drive in the sun. Get it dry. I took a hair dryer to my MP3 player. I let it dry out for 2 days. Charged it up, turned it on, and it works great! Amazing.


----------

